# Can I buy this VPS? Kamatera VPS? Advice for a VPS Newbie?



## Alexa (Jul 12, 2018)

Can I buy this VPS? Kamatera VPS?
Kamatera Review: Cheapest VPS Hosting 1 CPU/1G RAM/20GB SSD – 30 Day Free Trial

I don't know how to choose VPS, i'm newbie, Advice for a VPS Newbie?


----------



## Alexa (Jul 12, 2018)

I want to know how to choose?


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 12, 2018)

Could you please share your requirements? We will assist you to choose required hosting service for your needs.


----------



## Kostoprav (Jul 19, 2018)

Moved to Rareservers.com after poor service with my previous web host. 
Now I am fully-satisfied with the speed connection, server stability and customer support service. 
Try to check out their ssd vps hosting accounts.


----------



## vikmanager (Aug 6, 2018)

Please specify, do you have requirements for VPS? What location is preferable for you? If you have questions regarding the choice of VPS, please don't hesitate to ask about it


----------



## Orestock (Aug 21, 2018)

I have no complaints to share. QHoster.com is great web host. I mostly use emails on my domain name rather then web site itself, but it seems that both working good. Uptime 100%, fast support team, fast servers - I highly recommend this web host!


----------



## Jackwebbby (Sep 3, 2018)

I'd also recommend you to look at Mechanicweb.com web hosting solutions as a good alternative.
Based on the number of positive reviews from users who have been with them for a long time, can say that you can rely on them.


----------

